# Apistogramma panduro spawn!



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Turned the lights on in my fishroom this morning and had a pleasant surprise waiting for me. It looks like one of my panduro pairs has finally spawned! 

I've been seeing some pairing activity for a while, but hadn't seen any eggs or fry. Decided to slow down on cleaning the substrate, and I'm glad I did! These guys definitely would've been disturbed if I had kept up the usual schedule. 

Already have a bag of first bites that I've been feeding my N. multifasciatus fry, but I'm debating picking up some frozen baby brine shrimp as well. Also open to any other suggestions for food for these guys. I figure I've got a day or two until the egg sacs have been consumed. 

Here's a few photos of the tank, parents, and fry.


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Nice! Took me awhile to spot the fry.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats on the spawn. In my (admittedly limited) experience with apisto fry, they often won't take anything but live food. I find the best is newly hatched Baby Brine Shrimp (you can buy a simple hatchery anywhere, or even make you own), but people have good success with microworms too (Pat at Canadian Aquatics can help you with that). And then use something like a turkey baster to drop it close to the fry. Good luck!


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Quick little update. Was checking the fishroom this morning before I left for work. Saw a little cloud of free swimming fry. Will try to get some photos this evening


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Would you be willing to sell some females? I have a bunch of males, but need females. I would so so so appreciate it if you could.


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

LSCHWARTZ said:


> Would you be willing to sell some females? I have a bunch of males, but need females. I would so so so appreciate it if you could.


I actually have a few pairs right now. There's one I might be willing to split up if they don't spawn soon though. That said, I should have a steady supply of juvies, and after they grow out I'll definitely have some available.


----------

